# Pond forums



## StevenA (25 May 2009)

Anyone know of any good pond forums on the net, preferably general pond forums, but Koi forums will be interesting too?


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 May 2009)

I'm a member of two koi forums (Koi-UK and Koi-Quest) but not general pond ones.  There is a huge amount of information of filters, water, disease and much, much more on Koi-Quest.


----------



## Tony Swinney (26 May 2009)

Hi Tourney

Those are the forums Ed pointed me to, and they're very good    I also use the koi-mag forum too (theres alot of 2nd hand stuff goes up for sale on there)  http://forum.koimag.co.uk/


----------



## StevenA (26 May 2009)

Cheers guy's I'll have a look at all of them


----------



## LondonDragon (26 May 2009)

I know one but its in portuguese, a guy there built a pond and keeps a crocodile in it, with electric fence all around it hehe cool stuff


----------



## StevenA (26 May 2009)

Lovely Paulo, that's just what I had in mind


----------



## LondonDragon (26 May 2009)

Tourney said:
			
		

> Lovely Paulo, that's just what I had in mind


They are good for taking care of those kids!


----------



## andy (26 May 2009)

i use www.koichat.com


----------



## Lozbug (26 May 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> I'm a member of two koi forums (Koi-UK




oo i'm member there, got the t-shirt etc. I got to the open weekends too!


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 May 2009)

Lozbug said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I cook you a burger at one of them?  I'm 'Ed' and help out each open weekend!  See you for the June one in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Lozbug (26 May 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Lozbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's very likley. 

i didnt make the Easter on, but was at all last year and year before i think? My tee' says Lozbug lol

I will be there in June


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 May 2009)

See you there, and anyone else who wants to see and buy some top class koi bred in Britain!


----------



## StevenA (30 May 2009)

Whereabouts is this open day ED?


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 May 2009)

Tourney said:
			
		

> Whereabouts is this open day ED?



Weston-Super-Mare.  Bit of a trek maybe but it's well worth it if you want to see some very classy koi!  Maurice is breeding fish on a par with many Japanese breeders now.  His fish are winning prizes at shows in the smaller sizes and each year he's breeder better and his fish are growing bigger and competing in the larger size categories.  They're very competitive prices too for class fish.   If you want to have a look at the standard then look at these sales pages from April's Open Day (These are the individually priced fish so there are lots more smaller ones from Â£25 upwards usually on sale).


----------

